# Sringfield sights



## Sigma_6 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey y'all I am wanting to upgrade the sights on my springfield. Its the GI model, nothing fancy. I am also trying to not break the bank when upgrading. I am interesred in a three dot set up,but I dont need tritium(I think I spelled that rite:smt082) This is not a self defence gun, just something to take out to the farm and releive some stress with. I just want something a little easier to see than the ones from the factory. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Same dilemma:

I was faced with the same situation a couple of months ago with my SA GI Champion. The problem is that the front sight needs to be ground out and a dovetail needs to be cut into the slide. I had picked out a set of 3 dot sights for $39. The estimate from my gunsmith for the machine work was $120. Add that to the sights and I was looking at a $159 investment. 

My solution:

I had purchased the gun 6 months before for $400. This would put me at $559 for a 4" 1911 base model with new sights. The gun shop assured me I could get $425 for it at a gun show and they would consign it. They got the $425 and only charged me $25 for the consignment fee. I put the $400 down on a new Kimber Custom TLE with night sights for $700. So, for a $150 more investment this moved me up to a semi-custom high end gun with match grade components, 3 dot night sights and many other features. It was well worth the price.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

you don't have to dovetail the front to replace the sight with a better one. Several companies make sights for a Colt that uses the same mounting system but you can put several different types in it. It requires a tool though to replace the front sight. you have to make sure that you get the right size front sight tenon.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> you don't have to dovetail the front to replace the sight with a better one. Several companies make sights for a Colt that uses the same mounting system but you can put several different types in it. It requires a tool though to replace the front sight. you have to make sure that you get the right size front sight tenon.


The very tiny front sight on the SA GI Champion is machined onto the slide and not attached with a bolt or screw underneath. It's the only 1911 I've seen with this setup. The only way to get it off and replace it is to grind it off. If you are going through that trouble, you might as well machine in a dovetail to accept multiple types of sights in case you want to change them out down the line.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Got a quick fix for your question. Go to www.novakguns.com & check out their website. Ship your slide to them for the milling & install. Will have the slide back in your hand in 10 work days or less. Have used them many times over the past 20 years & they are tops at what they do.


----------

